# All new, never seen before foto file.



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2018)

Okay lads, I have decided to run with a new thread that will show photos from 2018 shows. While you may have seen pictures of the aircraft depicted, I am guaranteeing that each and every photo has not been posted before and was taken in 2018. This guarantee will remain in effect until next years crop of photos is available at which time the guarantee will be updated. Photos will be from Geneseo New York, Oshkosh, Thunder Over Michigan and London and perhaps a few small local events.
Let's begin.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Tracker (Jul 28, 2018)

Great ride!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2018)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2018)

Good idea Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2018)

Curtiss P-40 N ser# 42-104827 Built 1943 Civilian Registration C-FVWC Owned by Vintage Wings of Canada

Photo taken Friday July 13th 2018 at Geneseo New York.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Tracker (Jul 29, 2018)

This is a beautiful, clean and well kept machine. Got to see it inside and out when it dropped into CWHM on its way back from Geneseo New York. Took a lot of pictures while it was here for a couple of days, can post if any interest.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2018)

FG-1D Corsair Built 1945, Civilian Registration N43FG Registered owner. Black Pearl 51 LLC out of Buffalo New York, Registered 14November2017
First time I have seen this aircraft.
Photographed Friday July 13th at Geneseo New York.
Owner of this aircraft also owns P-51 Mad Max.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2018)

B-17G Flying Fortress 44-83546 built 1945 civilian registration N3703G Owned by Military Aircraft Restoration Corporation.

This G model was cosmetically changed in order to become a movie star and has never been changed back to resemble the G model. She is currently based out of Geneseo New York (D52) and is often mistaken for the real MB. She is looking fairly worn which in my opinion makes her look better than all these shiny toys flown by mega rich boys.

Photo taken Friday July13th at Geneseo New York.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2018)

Excellent Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2018)

Douglas DC3C, Built 1943, ser# 13803, Civilian Registration N345AB,owner- 1941 Historical Aircraft Group out of Geneseo New York, registered to them 11 April 2005

Photo taken at Geneseo New York on Friday July 13th, 2018

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2018)

Good stuff Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2018)

Beech C-45H, s/n. AF469, built 1954, civilian registration N45GC, registered to Ashworth Corp Inc out of Geneseo New York.

To the lay person this aircraft belongs to the National Warplane Museum based in Geneseo. The Wadsworth family are the NWM and I am guessing that the Ashworth Corp Inc. is a legal entity designed to protect the NWM and the family from all kinds of legal issues that could arise from owning and flying antique aircraft and running a flying museum. I suppose it could also be for tax purposes somehow, I am the first to admit I am totally ignorant of American tax law.

Aircraft photographed n Friday July 13th at Geneseo New York.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2018)

Consolidated Vultee BT-13A, ser # 5836, Civilian Reg. N58698, Owned by Valiant Air Group LLC out of Hamburg New York since 2015.

Photo taken Friday July 13th, 2018 at Geneseso New York.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2018)

P-51D Mustang s/n 45-11439, civilian registration NL51HY, registered to Quicksilver P-51 Air Shows LLC out of Las Vegas Nevada.

The company may be listed in Vegas, but this bird roosts somewhere in the north eastern side of the USA as it is at every airshow going in the north eastern part of the USA and often ventures north to Canada. I am not a fan of the c/s chosen but it isn't my aircraft!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2018)

North American Harvard Mk. 2, s/n 2591, built 1940, civilian registration, C-FMTA. Aircraft is owned by a numbered Ontario Ltd. company that has a Fort Erie Ontario mailing address. Last registered on 21 December 2009.

Photo taken on Friday July 16th, 2018 at Geneseo New York.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2018)

North American P-51D Mustang, 45-11559, built 1945, Civilian Reg. NL51MX, owned by Black Pear; Fighters LLC, Buffalo New York.

Stable mate to the Corsair pictured a few days ago. A quick chat with the owner of these two aircraft left me very impressed when he said he was not so much the owner as he was the current steward of these historical items. That is what I like to hear!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2018)

DeHavilland Canada DHC-1 Chipmunk, s/n C1-0269, Civilian registration N65235 owned by an individual out of Milton New York.

Date of photo...Friday July 13th, 2018 at Geneseo New York

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2018)

Yak 18A S/N 2632035, built in 1969, civilian registration N64YK, built by Nanchang of China, owned by a guy from New Hampshire.

13July2018 Geneseo

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2018)

N61818.

Sorry about the lack of info today. The website I get the owner info from is not responding. Perhaps tomorrow.

Photo Date. Friday July 13th at Geneseo New York.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2018)

N9801C

Still no luck with owner and aircraft info. Sorry guys.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2018)

DeHavilland DH-82A Tigermoth s/n. MFC-403, civil registration C-GNGS, built by Morris Motors of the United Kingdom in 1958. Registered to a company out of Toronto Ontario.

Date of Photo. Friday July 13th 2018 at Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2018)

North American SNJ-5 s/n 91049, civiiian registration N3265G, registered to T-6 Drivers LLC out of Winterset Iowa.

Friday July 13th, 2018 at Geneseo New York.

First time seeing this air frame for me.


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2018)

Boeing B75 (aka Stearman) s/n 75-1377, built 1941, civilian registration N46Y, owned by an individual from New Jersey since 2001.

Friday July 13th 2018 at Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2018)

Boeing E75N1 ( aka Stearman) s/n 75-5525, built in 1944 civilian registration N75NM Registered out of Maryland

Friday July13th 2018 Geneseo New York.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2018)

Cessna 305C s/n 24608 built 1956 civilian registration C-FTAL, owned by a numbered Ontario Ltd. company 

Friday July 13th 2018 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2018)

Got one of those resident out my way too.


----------



## soulezoo (Aug 15, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 503903
> 
> B-17G Flying Fortress 44-83546 built 1945 civilian registration N3703G Owned by Military Aircraft Restoration Corporation.
> 
> ...


I have had the honor of wrenching on this old gal back in the 90's when a wing clipped a tacan building after brakes failed on landing at Fayetteville. Thanks for a beautiful photo...


----------



## at6 (Aug 15, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 505346
> 
> 
> North American SNJ-5 s/n 91049, civiiian registration N3265G, registered to T-6 Drivers LLC out of Winterset Iowa.
> ...


I don't know who gave this photo a dumb rating since all AT6/SNJ/Harvard shots get bacon from me. Let's staple their googlies to the floor.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2018)

at6 said:


> I don't know who gave this photo a dumb rating since all AT6/SNJ/Harvard shots get bacon from me. Let's staple their googlies to the floor.


I know who it was, I just don't know why it was. I hope it was a mistake but if not, life goes on and so will the photos in this thread.

PS. Better buy lots of bacon cause this has been a huge AT6/SNJ/Harvard year for me and you will get to see them all over the next few months.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2018)

IMHO it was given accidentally. Removed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> IMHO it was given accidentally. Removed.


I agree and thanks for taking it off. 

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 15, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I know who it was, I just don't know why it was. I hope it was a mistake but if not, life goes on and so will the photos in this thread.
> 
> PS. Better buy lots of bacon cause this has been a huge AT6/SNJ/Harvard year for me and you will get to see them all over the next few months.
> 
> ...


I intend to stock up heavily then as I can't get enough of those. I used to go to Reno just to see the AT6/SNJ Class racing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2018)

I've hit the wrong rating icon a few times when using my phone. Easy to do.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2018)

N9812H

(info to follow when available)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## javlin (Aug 16, 2018)

Can you tell the Stearman is about my favorite bi-plane


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2018)

Good collection of shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I think I should have enough different aircraft.
by the end of the season that you may not see too many of them more than once. I have photos of about 275 different birds to date and a few more coming up.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2018)

North American SNJ-4 s/n 88-13041 civilian registration N224X flown by the Buffalo chapter of the Commemorative Air Force.

Friday July 13th, 2018 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2018)

N79307

Friday July13th, 2018 at Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2018)

N951WM
Friday July 13th Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 20, 2018)

N2496

Friday July 13th 2018 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2018)

NX191H 

Friday July 13th, 2018 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2018)

Jeff,

Where you able to get closer to the P-63?

Jim


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2018)

N9586Z

Friday July 13th 2018 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Where you able to get closer to the P-63?
> 
> Jim


Yes. I have a couple of shots of the cockpit but I am not at home right now as well as other shots. What are you looking for?

Cheers

Jedf


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2018)

N80938

Friday July 13th 2018, Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## at6 (Aug 24, 2018)

Like I said, AT-6/SNJ/HARVARDS get bacon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2018)

I am back from Thunder Over Michigan so here is my picture for today.





NX9246B
Saturday August 25th, 2018 Thunder Over Michigan.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 26, 2018)

That's screen saver material! Beautiful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> That's screen saver material! Beautiful.


Thanks. It was one of three aircraft used for the 1st TOM night shoot. My first night shoot as well. Also have a B-17 and a C-47. The Thunderbolt was my favourite and I obtained the best results with her.

Cheers, 
Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2018)

Okay, I know I am breaking my own rule about the same airplane appearing more than once blah blah blah blah but I thought you might like another peak at the T-bolt.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## at6 (Aug 27, 2018)

It's not a Texan but I'll bacon it just because the photo is so d*mn good.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2018)

N1941P

Saturday July 14th, Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2018)

Great pics, the Thunderbolt pics..excellent.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2018)

N3967A

Saturday July14th, 2018 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2018)

What are those bladey thingies on the top?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> What are those bladey thingies on the top?


Cabbage choppers for coleslaw for the inverted flybys.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2018)

No wings, and only one big nut holding the whirly things in place - it'll never catch on !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2018)

C-GKNK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2018)

CF-MAD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2018)

N565JH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2018)

Things should return to normal tomorrow. I am just heading out the door for day 2 of the London Air Show. Have a great one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2018)

This gas passer from the Tennessee Air National Guard has been around for a bit as her serial number is 57-1436. By my math that makes her 61 years old.

KC-135 R ser# 57-1436, 134th Air Refueling Wing Tennessee Air National Guard 

Photo taken on Friday September 07th, 2018 at London Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2018)

EC-130J, s/n 01-1935.

Friday September 07th 2018, London Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2018)

TC-135W, s/n 62-4127

London Ontario, Friday September 07th 2018

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2018)

KC-135 Stratotanker, s/n 63-8015, Alaska Air National Guard

Friday September 07th 2018, London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2018)

KC-135R Stratotanker, s/n 64-14831, 161 Air Refueling Wing, Arizona Air National Guard

Friday September 07, 2018 London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2018)

A-10 Thunderbolt II, s/n78-0684

Friday September 07th, 2018 London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2018)

Great Pics...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2018)

C-17A Globemaster III, s/n 98-0054

07September 2018, London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2018)

F-35A, s/n 15-5135, 

Friday September 07th, 2018 London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2018)

CH 146 Griffon s/n 146450

Friday September 07th 2018, London Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2018)

CT-155 Hawk, s/n 155215, commemorative 419 Squadron c/s.

Friday September 07th, 2018, London Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2018)

T-38 Talon, s/n 62-722

Still one of the slickest looking aircraft one can find despite being 55+ years of age.

Friday September 07, 2018. London Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2018)

Always liked the T-38/F-5.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2018)

Me too.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2018)

Another T-38 Talon, this one a great dark grey colour and carries s/n 66-402.

Friday September 07, 2018.....London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 23, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> The Thunderbolt was my favourite and I obtained the best results with her.



Beauty mate. What shutter speed/f stop/ISO did you use?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2018)

F-35A, s/n 15-5179

Friday September 07th, 2018. London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Beauty mate. What shutter speed/f stop/ISO did you use?


I foolishly forgot my tripod so I had to cheat a bit. F4, 1/15 ISO 5000.

I know many others were using low ISOs and 20-30 second exposures. Next year I will remember my gear.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice Jeff, you should be very pleased with the result, especially without a tripod, mate. Good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2018)

TF-51D Mustang civilian reg. NL20TF.
First time for me seeing this Mustang. Always nice to see a new one but that extended canopy takes away from the overall look IMHO.
This C/S is striking against a blue sky......sadly it just sort of goes blah against the grey clouds.

Saturday September 08th, 2018. London Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## billrunnels (Sep 24, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 510701
> 
> 
> TF-51D Mustang civilian reg. NL20TF.
> ...


Nice work Jeff. The P-51 photo is a classic. Good to see vintage aircraft looking so good.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> .... but that extended canopy takes away from the overall look IMHO.



For me, the extended rudder is a bit of a wart too.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2018)

Agreed - but i wouldn't say no if offered one to own.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2018)

CF-18 A Hornet 188748

Friday September 07th, 2018 London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2018)

F-35C Bu.No. 168847 VFA 101 United States Navy The Grimreapers

Friday September 07th, 2018. London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2018)

and here is a full side shot of this ugly slab of composite fiber and grey paint.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 27, 2018)

Have a little slice of something sticky Jeff. That CF-18 deserves it.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Have a little slice of something sticky Jeff. That CF-18 deserves it.


Sticky when raw....
Crispy when cooked....

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2018)

F-86 Sabre civ.reg. N50CJ

Saturday September 08th, 2018 London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)

Someting for Jan. Great shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2018)

CF-18A Hornet 188776
Royal Canadian Air Force demo bird for 2018. Commemorating 60 years of NORAD.

Friday September07th, 2018. London Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2018)

Canadair T-33-AN Mk.3, Ser# 573, Built 1957. Owned and flown by Jet Aircraft Museum based at the London Ontario Airport ( CYXU)
Civil.Reg. C-FUPP

Friday September 07th, 2018 at London.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice !


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 30, 2018)

Awsome shot!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2018)

and a top side flypast by the Canadian CF-18 demo bird RCAF 188776

Friday September 07th, 2018. London Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## billrunnels (Oct 3, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 511749
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Sharp


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2018)

Friday September 07th, 2018. London Ontario

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2018)

Ah, old and new(er) together - nice one Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2018)

Those CT-114s aren't much younger than the T-33.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Those CT-114s aren't much younger than the T-33.


anywhere from 6-10 years, that is it.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 511948
> 
> 
> Friday September 07th, 2018. London Ontario
> ...


WOW ! What a shot


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2018)

All it takes is a boatload of cash and you too could own one of these beauties.

Sadly the owner/pilot was ill for the entire weekend and she sat static even though she was listed to fly. Now I wonder what a pilot at an airshow for an entire weekend could get into that would lay him up the whole time?

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 5, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 512008
> 
> All it takes is a boatload of cash and you too could own one of these beauties.
> 
> ...


Crisp photo! I not only do not have the cash but if I did where Would I park it. My living room is full. Great work Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Crisp photo! I not only do not have the cash but if I did where Would I park it. My living room is full. Great work Jeff


Just move the piano under the bay window and the F-5 will slip right into the corner. It really is quite tiny!

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## billrunnels (Oct 5, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Just move the piano under the bay window and the F-5 will slip right into the corner. It really is quite tiny!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> jeff


Thanks for the advice.
Oddly enough we are moving to a New Senior Facility at the end of this month. Your instructions may come handy at that time.Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2018)

Owned and flown by my friend Bruce Paylor, this Bucker Jungman won the 2017 best homebuilt at Oshkosh. Registered C-FBEU she was caught out of her nest at Guelph Ontario on Sunday September 16th

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## billrunnels (Oct 6, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 512116
> 
> Owned and flown by my friend Bruce Paylor, this Bucker Jungman won the 2017 best homebuilt at Oshkosh. Registered C-FBEU she was caught out of her nest at Guelph Ontario on Sunday September 16th
> 
> ...


Another winner. Thanks


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2018)

Didn't know you could home-build a Jungman.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Didn't know you could home-build a Jungman.


Bruce took 15 years to build this beauty and she looks pretty smart in her Spanish markings.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2018)

I agree. Are plans available for that?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2018)

De Havilland DH-82C, s/n 1373, built 1941. civilian registration CF-CLW.
Photo taken on Sunday Sept 16th, 2018 at Guelph Ontario Canada.


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2018)

De Havilland DH-82C, s/n 1371, built 1941 in Canada. civilian registration CF-CLW
Photo aken Sunday September 16th, 2018 at Guelph Ontario Canada.

Cheers,

Jeff

sorry...double posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2018)

dehavilland DH-82C , s/n 981, built 1941. Civilian registration C-GMTH

Sunday September 16th, 2018 Guelph Ontario Canada.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice shots Geoff.

Last one is rather colourful


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2018)

But.....but..........it's not yellow!!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> But.....but..........it's not yellow!!!!


This is Canada. If it self identifies as yellow then it doesn't matter how it appears to present to the rest of us. Prime Minister Peoplekind has declared that all Tigermoths are to be believed!

PS. sorry to non Canadians who may not understand what the frig I am talking about.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2018)

But which washroom does it use?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> But which washroom does it use?


Depends on how they are feeling at the time.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 9, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> But which washroom does it use?


In Canada they use bushes, not wash rooms.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2018)

at6 said:


> In Canada they use bushes, not wash rooms.



I'd hate to think what is used in the California.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2018)

at6 said:


> In Canada they use bushes, not wash rooms.



Yeah, no room for a washroom in an igloo. Yada yada...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 10, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I'd hate to think what is used in the California.
> 
> View attachment 512527


How did you know?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2018)

Just the Logic.


----------



## at6 (Oct 10, 2018)

In this part of California we just go out into the grape vines. Known as California fertilizer.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2018)

So no wonder the California wine is well known.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2018)

C-FNOR. This Cornell shows a build date of 2008 which tells me she is a new build.

Looks pretty sharp in Norwegian colours.

Sunday September 16th, 2018 at Guelph Ontario Canada.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2018)

deHavilland DH-82C s/n 1181 built in 1941 civilian registration CF-CTN, 

Sunday September 16th, 2018 Guelph Ontario Canada

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 11, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 512672
> 
> 
> C-FNOR. This Cornell shows a build date of 2008 which tells me she is a new build.
> ...



The Norwegian Airforce set up a training camp in Southern Ontario after occupation by the Germans, first at what's now Billy Bishop Airport in downtown Toronto and later near Gravenhurst. That Cornell is finished in the scheme of the Cornells used at "Little Norway".

Little Norway - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2018)

Fleet 16R, s/n 92319 Civilian Registration CF-DAF

Sunday September 16th, 2018, Guelph Ontario Canada

Tomorrow we will begin my Oshkosh Photos.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2018)

Lets get the Oshkosh pics started with this suitably adorned Red Devil A-10 from the Michigan Air National Guard. # 81-0994

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2018)

Civilian Registartion NX39606.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 512944
> 
> 
> Lets get the Oshkosh pics started with this suitably adorned Red Devil A-10 from the Michigan Air National Guard. # 81-0994
> ...


Somehow the invasion stripes seem perfect considering it is a "Thunderbolt" !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2018)

Civilian Registration N133KK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2018)

This DH4 is being built to be airworthy and how nice it will be to see her flying. She currently is showing no registration.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 18, 2018)

Damn! I'd hate to see that coming at me!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## MiTasol (Oct 19, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 510217
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Sorry - it lacks the looks and the 720 degrees per second roll rate of the T-38


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 19, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 513054
> 
> Civilian Registartion NX39606.
> 
> ...



Knew a bloke at Chino about 1972 that was close to flying his.
He called it his single engine sport plane
I was jealous then and am jealous now (except for the fuel bill).


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2018)

MiTasol said:


> Knew a bloke at Chino about 1972 that was close to flying his.
> He called it his single engine sport plane
> I was jealous then and am jealous now (except for the fuel bill).


And oil!
Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2018)

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2018)

Now that's different


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 22, 2018)

Do you have any Dr.1 pixs?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Do you have any Dr.1 pixs?


I do but not from Oshkosh 2018. It will be some time before I finish running through my 2018 pictures. You can search back through all my Foto Fest Files and you will find the odd Triplane photo

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 23, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I do but not from Oshkosh 2018. It will be some time before I finish running through my 2018 pictures. You can search back through all my Foto Fest Files and you will find the odd Triplane photo
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Will do!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2018)

In memory of Bill Runnels.


Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2018)

Going to be away for a few days as I drive some friends down to Florida. I leave later today and will fly home Monday afternoon. See you on Tuesday!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like a real veteran!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2018)

Hrrrumph......


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2018)

A great shot Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2018)

Okay lads, just a heads up. Lots of yellow coming your way. I have the rest of my Oshkosh file listed by registration and in alphabetical order. We are about to embark on the Canadian contingent of warbirds from Oshkosh 2018 so that means a few Harvards with a smattering of other types and colours. Let us begin.






C-FHWX 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2018)

C-FMKA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2018)

C-FRWG

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey,look ! It's not yellow !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Hey,look ! It's not yellow !


Be patient my friend, lots more yellow to follow. I went out of order in order to break up the yellow fever which was starting to take hold. I will do my best to not go yellow more than two days in a row.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2018)

C-FNAH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2018)

C-FNDB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2018)

C-FTLU

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2018)

Ah, our modern transport!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2018)

C-GDAK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2018)

C-GSOY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2018)

Ah, yes. That new silver shade of yellow ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 10, 2018)

Shiny!


----------



## special ed (Nov 10, 2018)

Jeff, very excellent photography. I especially like the P-47 shots,posts 86 and 90. They are in the classic style of Rudy Arnold who worked in color in the 1930s and 40s. His photos always showed the full propeller arc and sharp focus with great depth of field. You have what he had. If you are too young to know who I mean, use that device. Also consider he used a graphlex and not a 35mm. Again, thanks for the fantastic shots in north from me in the south at the Gulf.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

special ed said:


> Jeff, very excellent photography. I especially like the P-47 shots,posts 86 and 90. They are in the classic style of Rudy Arnold who worked in color in the 1930s and 40s. His photos always showed the full propeller arc and sharp focus with great depth of field. You have what he had. If you are too young to know who I mean, use that device. Also consider he used a graphlex and not a 35mm. Again, thanks for the fantastic shots in north from me in the south at the Gulf.


Thank you for those kind words. When time permits I will check out Mr. Arnold's work.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

C-GYQQ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Sweet!
Late Mk IX yes?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Sweet!
> Late Mk IX yes?


Yes.

Today's photo will be the last of the Canadian registered aircraft that I shot at Oshkosh 2018. There may have been more but I missed them if there were. I suppose it is only fitting that it be yellow! Fear not however my fellow lovers of yellow. Plenty of USA yellow to follow.







CF-FBD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2018)

N1ZB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2018)

N4WL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2018)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2018)

N8FD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 15, 2018)

Shiny!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 16, 2018)

N16M

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2018)

N25AL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Like the paint!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2018)

N28JD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2018)

N28XC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2018)

NL4132A

I have gone out of order today and posted this P-51 as it is the one that crashed this past weekend in Texas claiming the life of the pilot/owner and his passenger, a 95 year old WW2 B-17 crewman.

More here.

Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - P-51D Pecos Bill down sad news

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2018)

A sad loss of life and machine.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2018)

N28XT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2018)

N34AF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2018)

N34AT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2018)

N34BV

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2018)

N39BZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2018)

N41BT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2018)

N42AF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2018)

I'd love to have one of those and a few cases of rockets.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

N45MG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2018)

N45WA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Nov 29, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 519669
> 
> 
> N45WA
> ...


You know I always have to give these bacon don't you?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2018)

at6 said:


> You know I always have to give these bacon don't you?


Better go buy a few pounds then as there are plenty T6 family coming your way over the next little while

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

N46SL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## at6 (Nov 30, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Better go buy a few pounds then as there are plenty T6 family coming your way over the next little while
> 
> Jeff


I'd better get the whole herd converted?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

N47TB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

N50CJ

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
 4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

N51KB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2018)

N62CC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

N66TY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2018)

N66WP

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2018)

N67PB

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2018)

N73CJ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2018)

N87H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2018)

N95WM

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2018)

N99NS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2018)

Must cost a fortune in polishing materials !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Must cost a fortune in polishing materials !!


Not sure what the cost of an elbow is.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

N191NZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2018)

N101RF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2018)

N103LT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2018)

N118SA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2018)

N127ML

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2018)

N127VF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 17, 2018)

Geepers, NZ1079 is a long way from RNZAF Base Wigram... N101NZ is currently based at the Vintage Flying Museum, Fort Worth, TX. Cool shots, Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2018)

N128WK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2018)

N139DZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2018)

What, not a Harvard?


----------



## at6 (Dec 19, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> What, not a Harvard?


AT6,SNJ,Harvard, I like the whole family. Even the wirraway and it's ugly cousin the Boomerang.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> What, not a Harvard?


Patience Captain Calgary.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2018)

N139VS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2018)

N151MW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2018)

N165X

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2018)

N179PT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 23, 2018)

Jeff, these are great shots. What kind of equipment do you use? I like the landing shots with the tire at touch down with no compression. Are you close to the runway or are these done with a long lens.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2018)

special ed said:


> Jeff, these are great shots. What kind of equipment do you use? I like the landing shots with the tire at touch down with no compression. Are you close to the runway or are these done with a long lens.


Canon bodies and Canon lenses. Lens is dependent on aircraft size and proximity to runways. Oshkosh allows for multiple locations with varying distances so a couple of camera bodies with different lenses is ideal.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## special ed (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks. I assume you use fixed lenses rather than a zoom.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2018)

special ed said:


> Thanks. I assume you use fixed lenses rather than a zoom.


Again, a mix. Biggest I have is a 100-400mm and smallest is 18mm.

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2018)

N188JG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2018)

That's rather different.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 25, 2018)

N214CR

Merry Christmas everyone,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2018)

N215SF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2018)

N238V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2018)

N251CS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2018)

N305AB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2018)

Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 30, 2018)

N313Q

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 31, 2018)

N317CB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2019)

N325N

Happy New Year

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year Jeff. Any airshow plans firmed up for 2019?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Happy New Year Jeff. Any airshow plans firmed up for 2019?


Barring totally unforseen incident(s) Geneseo, Oshkosh, Thunder Over Michigan and London are for sure. There will be others.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2019)

N341MR

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2019)

N357WM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2019)

N370WB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Jan 4, 2019)

Sweet shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2019)

N400FS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2019)

N413PG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2019)

N418BB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Jan 7, 2019)

That last one absolutely deserved bacon. Great "G" model.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2019)

N495MK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2019)

N515SA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 9, 2019)

It's great! A whole row of L-19s.


----------



## at6 (Jan 9, 2019)

AT6s, SNJs, and Harvards. Oh be still my heart.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2019)

N528TC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2019)

For those of you interested in finding out specifics about these American registered aircraft you can go to www.landings.com and follow the tabs to the aircraft registration page.


----------



## special ed (Jan 10, 2019)

Better still, use registry.faa.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2019)

N551TC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2019)

N555PF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
 1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2019)

N565JH

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jan 13, 2019)

I see competition the other side of the taxi strip.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2019)

No competition. Event photgrapers from EAA. Event photos are the bain of airshow fans everywhere. They tend not to give a shit about the paying public and always manage to get into the way and they all suffer from selective hearing. They can hear warbird owners whispering from a mile away but cant hear 30 people yelling at them when they are in the way. Pick a show, pick a country, they are everywhere.with their fluorescent vests and huge attitudes.

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 13, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> No competition. Event photgrapers from EAA. Event photos are the bain of airshow fans everywhere. They tend not to give a shit about the paying public and always manage to get into the way and they all suffer from selective hearing. They can hear warbird owners whispering from a mile away but cant hear 30 people yelling at them when they are in the way. Pick a show, pick a country, they are everywhere.with their fluorescent vests and huge attitudes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jeff


Grabbem from behind and give them each a Super Melvin.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 13, 2019)

A Vasilene smudge on the glass of one of those long lenses should keep them busy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2019)

Tell us what you really think Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2019)

Three pics today because I feel just terrible leaving for Mexico tomorrow morning at 6:15. Leaving Casa de Jeff at 02:45. Two weeks of rum and coke, beer, sun, sand, palm trees, rum and coke, beer, food, music, rum and coke, beer and no fu$#@!& snow and cold and oh yea, rum and coke and beer! 





N582




N601JF




N601NA

I will be home around dinner time on 29 January so look for this thread to pick up either that evening or on the 30th.
Play nice while I am gone!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2019)

Sounds like rough times ahead Jeff - it's _really_ tough that you have to go to Mexico .............b*st**d !
And I know what you mean about event and so-called 'Press' photographers, they're a waste of bl**dy rations !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 14, 2019)

That is the cleanest S-3 I've ever seen.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2019)

Have a good one Jeff. Stay away from the BBQ sausages on the beach. Ask me how I know......


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Have a good one Jeff. Stay away from the BBQ sausages on the beach. Ask me how I know......


Mucho gracias amigo.

Senor Hunt


----------



## at6 (Jan 14, 2019)

The T6 rated bacon. Oh, have fun in Mexico. Kiss a few senoritas for me.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

N636MG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh look. A Fw190

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh, he's back from that terrible chore of sitting in the sun, doling b*gger all then !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Oh, he's back from that terrible chore of sitting in the sun, doling b*gger all then !


and next Friday (08Feb) I head off to Peru for 10 days......







N638TD


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2019)

Ah, going to match your peechu then.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh, for **** sake !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2019)

If you must know you miserable guys, I am actually going to do some volunteer work at an orphanage there. Don't ya'll just feel like a sack of dirt now?

Cheers,.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2019)

OK, you're forgiven - for now !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> If you must know you miserable guys, I am actually going to do some volunteer work at an orphanage there. Don't ya'll just feel like a sack of dirt now?
> 
> Cheers,.
> 
> Jeff



NO!


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> If you must know you miserable guys, I am actually going to do some volunteer work at an orphanage there. Don't ya'll just feel like a sack of dirt now?
> 
> Cheers,.
> 
> Jeff


No. Just bring back some with gold in it.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2019)

N651SH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2019)

N652Y

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2019)

N667EA

This tigermoth is owned by the EAA and is based at Oshkosh. She is a hanger queen now but was towed outside for the EAA's lame commemoration of the 100th anniversary of the RAF.
Very nice to see her getting a breath of fresh air.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 527947
> 
> N652Y
> 
> ...


Odd seeing a Yak-52 with a tail wheel.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2019)

N685TC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2019)

N694US

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2019)

N696WM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2019)

N713JT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2019)

N747JE

See you in 11 days.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2019)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2019)

N796WM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 504291
> 
> P-51D Mustang s/n 45-11439, civilian registration NL51HY, registered to Quicksilver P-51 Air Shows LLC out of Las Vegas Nevada.
> 
> ...



Jeff, this beautiful bird was built by Bill Yoak from 200 different P-51s. Bill died on March 12th, 2013, but his son "Scooter" is still flying it and taking care of it.
I my sources are correct, Bill was responsible for keeping the Corsairs in "Ba-Ba Black Sheep" airborne during the years that that show ran. Here is a link to Quick Silver's web page. Home


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 507422
> 
> 
> Okay, I know I am breaking my own rule about the same airplane appearing more than once blah blah blah blah but I thought you might like another peak at the T-bolt.
> ...




She's based in Sevierville, Tennessee Jeff. Along with Wascally Wabbit if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2019)

AWESOME THREAD JEFF!


----------



## at6 (Feb 19, 2019)

Jeff, I wish that I could have been there. I would have been in T-6 heaven.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2019)

N801WP

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> She's based in Sevierville, Tennessee Jeff. Along with Wascally Wabbit if I am not mistaken.


Thanks. Good to "see" ya.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Feb 19, 2019)

Love that P47 shot. As I said before, in the style of Rudy Arnold. His work is in the Smithsonian. Keep that going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2019)

N845DS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2019)

N887N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
 3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2019)

N888WV

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 22, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2019)

N959AD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2019)

N959RT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2019)

N965CV

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice to see a Corsair that isn't blue!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and the bacon and medals and all the likes. Still have lots to go so I hope you can keep coming back and taking a peek!






N991GM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 26, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and the bacon and medals and all the likes. Still have lots to go so I hope you can keep coming back and taking a peek!
> 
> 
> View attachment 530261
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## special ed (Feb 26, 2019)

The reason I rate them bacon is for the plane AND the photography. I know what it takes to get that quality.


----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and the bacon and medals and all the likes. Still have lots to go so I hope you can keep coming back and taking a peek!
> 
> 
> View attachment 530261
> ...


Keep posting these sexy photos and I'll be back as often as I can.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2019)

N995X

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2019)

N1284

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2019)

N1364J

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 530546
> 
> N1364J
> 
> ...


Like I said, I would have felt as if I had died and gone to Heaven.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 2, 2019)

N2183X

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2019)

N2209

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2019)

A fresh coat of paint on Spooky, including black on the bottom. I stood there for a minute saying to myself " something looks different" and then it hit me!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2019)

N2983

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 6, 2019)

N3177M

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 6, 2019)

More excellent shots Jeff!!!. Thanks for sharing sir!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2019)

N3193G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks again everybody. I like sharing them almost as much as I enjoy seeing them at the shows.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2019)

N3238G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## at6 (Mar 8, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 531155
> 
> N3238G
> 
> ...


Oh baby. Daddy wants to stroke your cowling.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2019)

N3239T

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2019)

N3261G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2019)

N3715G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 11, 2019)

at6 said:


> Oh baby. Daddy wants to stroke your cowling.


Get a hangar you two!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 12, 2019)

N3771M

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2019)

N3908

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 531575
> 
> N3908
> 
> ...


Not often something makes ya' go "when did that get restored"? Great shot too! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Not often something makes ya' go "when did that get restored"? Great shot too!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.





jetcal1 said:


> Not often something makes ya' go "when did that get restored"? Great shot too!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



Here you go.

$name

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Here you go.
> 
> $name
> 
> ...


I'll admit it....I haven't been to the museum since they moved from Burlington. (It was so long ago that Pope Paul was still working weekends.)


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2019)

N3946K

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 15, 2019)

N4269Q

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 531894
> 
> N4269Q
> 
> ...


Is that windshield stock? I believe the rear glass is legal in the T-6 class (Installed on RCAF Harvard), but I don't remember a frame-less windshield being allowed.


----------



## at6 (Mar 15, 2019)

Frameless windshields seem to be more and more common these days. I prefer stock items for the aesthetics but then I'm not the owner.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice shots


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

N4798C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 16, 2019)

at6 said:


> Frameless windshields seem to be more and more common these days. I prefer stock items for the aesthetics but then I'm not the owner.



I can see the advantages to both. Was mostly wondering if they allowed them in the T-6 racing class as it's non-stock. (I'd allow it from a visibility standpoint if there was no loss of safety from a bird strike.)


----------



## Tracker (Mar 16, 2019)

Perfect 3 point landings in #604, 622. Made a few in my day!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

N4968S

This is picture number 200 for this thread and I have taken a quick peek and I have enough pics to take me through to the start of the 2019 air show season.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Who out there likes a little C-47 night time engine run action?

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## at6 (Mar 17, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 532145
> 
> 
> Who out there likes a little C-47 night time engine run action?
> ...


I had to give this bacon. If it had been a T-6, I would tried to double bacon.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

N4983N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2019)

Great night shot Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 18, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 531990
> 
> N4798C
> 
> ...


Sweet! Not a big T-6 fan but that is pretty color scheme!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Sweet! Not a big T-6 fan but that is pretty color scheme!


Ohhhhhhhhh. Talk like that could get a guy in a lot of trouble around here!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 18, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 532145
> 
> 
> Who out there likes a little C-47 night time engine run action?
> ...


Damn! That is a work of art! Had to give this a bacon (don't give those out easily!)


Jeff Hunt said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh. Talk like that could get a guy in a lot of trouble around here!


What can I say it's not a Dora...


----------



## at6 (Mar 19, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh. Talk like that could get a guy in a lot of trouble around here!


You haven't lived until you get an hour flying one with an instructor introducing you to aerobatics. After that, you'll throws rocks at women since become less exciting somehow.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

N4996H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2019)

N5167V


First time seeing this bird in real life but I have seen it many many times on television.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice one Jeff. I got to fly in a Bell 47 about 24 years ago, with the doors off, taking air to ground photos.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2019)

N5428V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2019)

N5451E

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:

2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2019)

N5542V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2019)

N5683D

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2019)

Rather different scheme.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Rather different scheme.


A flying billboard by the looks of it!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## special ed (Mar 24, 2019)

I thought it might be a 1/1 plastic model since it said plastech on the side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2019)

N6290C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2019)

N6442D

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2019)

N7038U

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2019)

N7090C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## at6 (Mar 28, 2019)

Fantastic shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2019)

N7462C






N7491

Sorry I missed yesterday but here are two for today.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2019)

The way my pictures line up by registration this picture is the first of 7 in a row of the T-6 family.





N7522U

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 31, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> The way my pictures line up by registration this picture is the first of 7 in a row of the T-6 family.
> 
> View attachment 533827
> 
> ...


I know a certain member who's going to be very happy! BTW Great shots as always.


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> I know a certain member who's going to be very happy! BTW Great shots as always.


That's right. ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 31, 2019)

at6 said:


> That's right. ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No I meant the other guy...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2019)

N7572

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2019)

N7648E

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Apr 2, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 534061
> 
> N7648E
> 
> ...


Someone has to photoshop the cute little gekko in the backseat with a flight helmet...hint,hint.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Someone has to photoshop the cute little gekko in the backseat with a flight helmet...hint,hint.


Plenty of opportunity to do so. I have pictures of the other 5 aircraft from this display team

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 2, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Plenty of opportunity to do so. I have pictures of the other 5 aircraft from this display team
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff


GO TEAM GEKKO!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2019)

N7693Z

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2019)

N7861B

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2019)

N7976A

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2019)

Yes sir, another T-6.....






N8201V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh look, it's yellow .......................


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)

The pilot should visit a hepatologist there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Apr 6, 2019)

For the T-6 shots, BACON, BACON, BACON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2019)

at6 said:


> For the T-6 shots, BACON, BACON, BACON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lots more coming bacon boy!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2019)

N8677E

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## at6 (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Lots more coming bacon boy!


For that I thank you and offer more bacon.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2019)

Got any eggs ?


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm noting a serious decrease in the population stats of the porcine species across the globe...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 534569
> 
> N8677E
> 
> ...


Shiny!


----------



## DBII (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice birds. For some strange reason, thr AT6 is my father's second favorite warbird. I guess it is because we have seen so many over the years.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2019)

N8704

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Apr 8, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> I'm noting a serious decrease in the population stats of the porcine species across the globe...


That's because they are all shopping at Walmart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2019)

N8994

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2019)

N9530C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2019)

N9615H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2019)

N9643C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2019)

N9795N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2019)

N9804C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2019)

N12281

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2019)

An early birthday present from my kids, matching T shirt as well as the hoodie.

Cant wait to wear it out in public!

And yes it is a warbird display....sort of.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2019)

N21645

Okay okay....I know she isn't dressed as a warbird but underneath that gorgeous civilian paint is a bonafide warbird just waiting for the right owner to come along!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2019)

Good stuff Jeff.
Your mission, should you wish to accept it, is to build a model of every Spitfire on that shirt !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!

That’s quite the outfit


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 17, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Nice shots Jeff!
> 
> That’s quite the outfit


It takes a certain kind of guy to be able to make this look as good as I make it look!





N22150

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2019)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2019)

N29931

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Apr 18, 2019)

Like the nose art!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2019)

N29965

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2019)

N46985

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2019)

N47217

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2019)

N49388

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2019)

N52900

As mentioned earlier, I have all the Geico Skytyping team's T-6s. All the shots are similar as I got them when they were passing by my location. Do you guys want t see them all or should I skip over them?

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Apr 23, 2019)

Think I already know AT6's response...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2019)

N54642

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2019)

N58224

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2019)

N60591
Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2019)

N60734

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2019)

Thought you were teasing us with duplicate Geico pics until I noticed the numbers.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2019)

N65164

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2019)

N65370

Last Geico Skytyper.....at least this one looks different cause there are two people in this one!

Including toda's pic I have 50 left from the 2018 air show season which takes us till the middle of June and I am hoping to have some 2019 stuff in the wings waiting to be shared. If not, I will find some other 2018 stuff which will show aircraft already seen but they will be different photos than what I have already posted,

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2019)

N65580

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2019)

N69972

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 1, 2019)

woo, shiny!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2019)

N74589

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 2, 2019)

Love the tilted horizon with tail draggers. My buddy and I never over came it especially at airshows seeing something rare or new the first time. I'm glad to see it in others too.


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 535991
> 
> N52900
> 
> ...


Yes I want them all please. "May I some more?"


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2019)

N75342

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2019)

N77055

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 4, 2019)

Thank you Jeff. Most excellent photos.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2019)

at6 said:


> Thank you Jeff. Most excellent photos.


Thank you. A few more of the T-6 family still to come.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2019)

N87745

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2019)




----------



## at6 (May 5, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Thank you. A few more of the T-6 family still to come.


Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2019)

N92879

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2019)

NC1175N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2019)

NL51DL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2019)

NL51HY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2019)

As you know I have arranged the photos in this thread alphabetically by registration number. We are at the NL51 point so we will be having 12 Mustangs in a row counting those from the last two days,. Any objections?





NL51JC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2019)

No...


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2019)

Hell no.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2019)

NL51VL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2019)

NL151MC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2019)

NL451MG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2019)

NL551E

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2019)

Odd to see a tail fillet on that model.


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2019)

Some late B/C models had the fillet added, I believe to improve stability with the fuselage tank added.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2019)

NL551J

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2019)

NL4132A

Crash report

CEN19FA028

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2019)

NL5427V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2019)

NL6555B

The 2018 Grand Champion Warbird at Oshkosh gets two pictures....hope you don't mind.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2019)

NL10601

This is the last P-51 for the 2018 season but do not worry, lots of interesting warbirds still to come.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2019)

NX11XN

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2019)

NX14SD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2019)

f!ckin egg beater.......


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2019)

NX35MK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 22, 2019)

THAT'S more like it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2019)

NX40PE

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2019)

NX139PM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (May 24, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 539300
> 
> NX139PM
> 
> ...


When I grow up I want to be a F-4 !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2019)

NX228TS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2019)

NX230CF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 27, 2019)

NX270CF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2019)

NX280CF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2019)

NX289RD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2019)

NX379AK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (May 30, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2019)

NX402WH
Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2019)

NX433RD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2019)

NX462NA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2019)

I will start my 2019 season photos on July 01st of this year. As you know I have highlighted each "warbird" that I photographed through 2018. I will run out of new birds to post before July 01st so I am asking all of you is there a specific aircraft that you would like to see again?
If so let me know and I will post a new/different photo of it ( assuming I have another).

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2019)

NX521S

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2019)

NX757H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2019)

NX828JC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2019)

NX959AD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 7, 2019)

NX3405

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 7, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 540813
> 
> NX3405
> 
> ...


You knew that this would get you bacon didn't you?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 7, 2019)

at6 said:


> You knew that this would get you bacon didn't you?


I figured it might but be warned, she is the last of the T-6 family for 2018.
Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 8, 2019)

NX3977

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 8, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I figured it might but be warned, she is the last of the T-6 family for 2018.
> Jeff


Thank you. There's still 2019 to look forward to.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2019)

NX4988N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 10, 2019)

NX7160C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2019)

NX7629C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Jun 11, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 541411
> 
> NX7629C
> 
> ...


Pretty kitty!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 12, 2019)

NX11574

Tomorrow will be the last of the 2018 warbirds that I have to share. I will finish the month of June showing some of my favourites with photos that are different than the one posted in this thread. As I mentioned before, if you guys have anything you would like a second look at let me know and I will do my best to accommodate.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Jun 12, 2019)

Fw 190's please!


----------



## at6 (Jun 13, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Fw 190's please!


Don't there have to be 190s there first? I'd lovwe to see one, especially in person.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2019)

NX39606

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Fw 190's please!









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Fw 190's please!








Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 13, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 541589
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Is this one of the Neu versions?


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 13, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 541693
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Ah, the true love of my life!  That, sir, gets you a crispy bacon strip and a new background pic for me. Thanks , Jeff! 
BTW Is it really as dark in there for photography as I've heard? Your shot seems much brighter than all the others I've seen...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Ah, the true love of my life!  That, sir, gets you a crispy bacon strip and a new background pic for me. Thanks , Jeff!
> BTW Is it really as dark in there for photography as I've heard? Your shot seems much brighter than all the others I've seen...


It is dark. Long exposures and exposure compensation helps. No tripods allowed so it is tough finding a surface to set the camera on.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Ah, the true love of my life!  That, sir, gets you a crispy bacon strip and a new background pic for me. Thanks , Jeff!
> BTW Is it really as dark in there for photography as I've heard? Your shot seems much brighter than all the others I've seen...



Here are a coup[le more shots of this beaut!









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2019)

Aw what the hell. I have gone plane crazy....here is another shot for ya.






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Jun 14, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Here are a coup[le more shots of this beaut!
> 
> View attachment 541847
> View attachment 541848
> ...


If it were possible I'd give you multiple bacons. Thank you so much! Someday I'll get there before I die...These long distance relationships suck.



Jeff Hunt said:


> Aw what the hell. I have gone plane crazy....here is another shot for ya.
> 
> View attachment 541849
> 
> ...


Bummed a ride in one these a while back. Lots of fun! Very odd to not hear an engine sound up front.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Nice shots Jeff!


Thanks.

I like posting them nearly as much as shooting them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Jun 20, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 542406
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Damn. I have to quit smoking before this kills me...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2019)

Four more counting this one fellas. I am leaving Thursday morning for my annual fishing excursion to Geraldton Ontario, just a short 13 hour drive. Mother Superior is coming this year as our son who lives in Gerealdton bought a house earlier this year and it must now receive the Mother Superior stamp of approval. I expect it will also receive a deep cleaning the likes of which it has not had since Jordan bought the place. Anyhow, look for the 2019 version of this thread to begin on Wednesday July 03rd.






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2019)

As we say goodnight to this thread I hope you have enjoyed the 2018 review of what I saw at various shows around North America. Look for my 2019 review to begin on Wednesday July 03rd, after I get back from my trip north to see my son, my brother and his family and to hopefully catch a few fish.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks Jeff. Will be watching.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2019)

Good stuff Jeff, and have a great trip.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------

